# Blue Diamond's Wasabi and Soy Sauce Almonds



## Ardge (Nov 9, 2008)

OH MY LORD!

OK, this is gonna sound weird, but these almonds may in fact be my newest favorite snack in the world.  

I recently got married and went to Alaska for my honeymoon.  I have family there.  Well, my cousin Leo turned me on to these and I've searched all over for them here in Chicago.  I've turned up nothing.  

Three days ago, my wife came home with them from Walgreen's drug store.  They stock them in three sizes.  A 99 cent pouch, a small canister and a huge bag.  I have three huge bags in my cabinet right now.  Actually, I have 2 huge bags and one that is like 3/4s gone.  

I am a happy man.

Try some and tell me what you think.  I think think they are more addictive than Pringles.  (you know what they say about Pringles...)

RJ



PS - How ya all been?  I have been absent again.  I hate not being here.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 10, 2008)

They are terrific and addictive.  I haven't been able to find them here.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

Never tried them, Ardge. But do love the Blue Diamond Smokehouse ones. They are addictive!
I'll keep my eyes open for these. Thanks!


----------



## sattie (Nov 10, 2008)

I got some and the are awesome.  World Market carries their own version of them to if you have one of those near by.  They are addicitive!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 10, 2008)

*A friend was serving these almonds at a recent party and I couldn't stop eating them til she told me they contained soy.  I can't eat soy.  I almost cried.  These are the best almonds I have ever had.  I always buy BD Smokehouse almonds but these are much better.  *


----------



## Alix (Nov 10, 2008)

ARDGE! Welcome back prodigal one! I'm heading out to Wally world today to do a bit of shopping so I'll see if I can find some. Sounds like a taste sensation.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 10, 2008)

*YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ardge (Nov 10, 2008)

Amazon.com: Blue Diamond Almonds, Wasabi and Soy, 1.5-Ounce Packages (Pack of 24): Grocery

I JUST FOUND STOCKING STUFFERS!!!!  lol  24 packs for 18 bucks!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2008)

have not seen these.  3 huge bags, huh?  gotta try 'em now.

niceta seeya, Ardge, and congrats on the marriage.  I've been AWOL too.


----------



## QSis (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL!  My mother's favorite snack, Ardge!

Lee


----------



## The Z (Nov 10, 2008)

Keep an eye on your Walgreen's circular that comes in the mail or pick one up when you go in the store.  About once a month they have a buy one-get one free coupon for these.

BTW... the chili lime ones are very nice, too!


----------



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

just bought these today for my DF's stocking stuffer Haven't tried them, but I trust your reviews! Thanks for the tip...by the way I bought them at Target.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 15, 2008)

Blue Diamond also has two other flavors that are my favorites besides the Wasabi and Soy Sauce:  

Maui Onion and Garlic
and 
Salt and Black Pepper

Blue Diamond nuts can be purchased from their website.

Blue Diamond Store


----------



## Russellkhan (Nov 15, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *A friend was serving these almonds at a recent party and I couldn't stop eating them til she told me they contained soy.  I can't eat soy.  I almost cried.  These are the best almonds I have ever had.  I always buy BD Smokehouse almonds but these are much better.  *



Are you unable to eat any soy, DQ? I have friends who have health problems that make them unable to eat most soy products, but fermented ones are ok (for them). If you are able to eat fermented soy, then these almonds are probably ok for you as soy sauce is fermented (disclaimer: I haven't actually seen the ingredient list, so I don't know that soy sauce is the only soy in the product, read the label yourself and preferably consult your doctor before making any decisions).


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

they are to die for and I sent them to my daughter and her dorm friends and they absolutely loved them..........when my store ran out.......I had to go to the manager and request that they order more (it was a promotional item at the time) and they did.......now they're a regular feature...........


----------



## Porthand (Dec 14, 2008)

Tamari almonds are easy to do. They are a gift basket item at our house.

2# raw almonds (we get 'em @ Costco)
Tamari (I don't measure but would guess 2/3 cup total) NOT soy sauce you'll be disappointed. 

Spread out the almonds evenly in a roaster pan and place in a 275 oven for 25 - 30 minutes. Once the almonds are toasted, revove every 10 minutes sprinkle with tamari and stir well. Light coats don't drown 'em. Heat will carmelize the tamari and after about 3 - 4 applications almonds will have  a nice rich brown coating. Remove and allow to cool  to room temp before  storing in containers.
For pecans, shorten the roasting time to 20 minutes.
Now you guys got me going with the wasabi. Off to Costco.


----------



## deelady (Dec 14, 2008)

update on my fiance's stocking stuffer.....he did NOT like them....you should have seen his face with the first bite! Then I convinced him to eat a couple of more to see if it would grow on him....nope. So we gave them away to a family member that said she liked them. I was surprised because he usually LOVEs wasabi!

(by the way we had to have Christmas on Thanksgiving because he is now back in Iraq....in case you were wondering why he already opened his stocking!)


----------



## blissful (Dec 15, 2008)

I picked some up at Walgreen's the other day. I liked the wasabi soy ones at about a 5 on a scale of 1-10. I liked the chili lime ones even more, at about a 7. My favorite is still the smoke house almonds. Almonds are healthy, so I eat them whenever I have them around.


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 20, 2008)

I've never tried the Blue Diamond almonds in question, but yesterday i picked up a bag of Trader Joe's Wasabi Tamari Almonds. They are very good. Thought I'd mention it here for those who (like me) haven't seen the Blue Diamond ones in their local stores.


----------

